# GSD and Rough Collie combination



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Always thought that Collies were dignified and very soft. Not Cam ( 4 months old), although he looks likes that. He is spunky, independent, stable temperament, steals shoes and counter-surfs and is able to handle Deja ( 2 years old) very well. He is actually clownish, a term I would not normally use to describe a dog. He is not as strong physically of course but uses his brain to get his way. It turned out to be a great combination these two, more so than I had expected. Like Deja, not show quality but working ability without the extremes of the show standard. Maybe that's why. I was worried about the barking and the heavy coat, both reasons to never look into the breed more closely. But the coat is actually pretty easy to maintain and is "self-cleaning". The barking is under control and almost non-existent as I have never rewarded it with any form of attention. Fingers crossed though but looks very hopeful.
Just wanted to throw this out in case anyone was looking for another breed besides the GSD.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Congratulations!

Where are the photos?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My family had collies when I was a kid,great dogs!They were very playful,happy dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol I told you they weren't soft!

Some day I'll have another one. They are my first love!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Since I'm fascinated by collies all of a sudden, I got in contact with my smooth collie breeder friend tonight. She has a litter planned for next summer. I just have to convince my other half to agree on getting another dog, if there is the appropriate available puppy. Argh. That could be tough, but we'll see. I'd want to show of course, but I'm not adverse to learning about herding. Her whole thing for the last 30 years is versatility - working ability and conformation.

Anyway, turns out that she trained and handled the Herding Grand Victrix at the GSD National in 2007. That's pretty cool. She's going to the National next year with one of her client's GSDs (for herding). I'd love to see that!


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

Thats just really not okay to post about your collie pup without pictures. I wanna see him!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Lykaios said:


> Thats just really not okay to post about your collie pup without pictures. I wanna see him!!


I know! We need proof of this collie. We need photos!!!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OK here's the proof. He is 4 months old and quite the little man.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ooooo! A pretty, fluffy sable! Love the name "Cam".


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh wow so beautiful brings back memories.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The only dog that ever chased me and wanted to kill me when I was about 9 was a collie. Even though I was scared out of my mind I do like them, but I've never considered them soft after that incident I'm seeing more collies and dobes now a days, they haven't been around a lot. There was a collie in a training class a few months ago and he was a ball of energy,


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

I love collies! I had one growing up as a kid, his name was Apollo and he was definitely a clown! Your description brings back vivid memories. He was a great dog but riddled with allergies and had some environmental/sound issues, though I'm sure my parents didn't put much thought into finding a good breeder.

I'd like to own another one someday, maybe a smooth collie next time. It's on the list along with more GSDs and a border terrier. Congratulations on the puppy


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My family got out collie from a pet store and was a complete surprise for me. She had collie eye and was blind in one eye. No other health issues. She lived till 12 or 13 years old. She first lived with 2 neutered males poodle Freddy and teddy who was shepherd/golden/ collie mix. When they passed away she lived with 1 cat (goblin), 2 female spayed American Eskimos -leepshun and akia. and a intact male German shepherd-karat. She got along with everyone. I even put her in the back of my car with my husband then boyfriends grandmothers dog an old husky names skippy. (whom she never met)to go to the beach. Yikes not one issue.. Her hair grew thicker as she aged(wish that what happened to us) it was under the tail - the but fluff which was the most work when brushing. She was not much of a watch dog though but more of a love dove. She took no crap though and thankfully never had the opportunity to protect her family. I do hear that some are good watch dogs and is what I always read about them.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay.... we need more collie photos!!!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Here's some...

My BIL is an avid Collie owner and breeder, so I had the pleasure of experiencing the breed from being whelped and onward.

From my limited experience of his collies and their progeny along with a few others....I view the Collie as the yin to my GSD's yang. Collies are wonderful dogs and probably a great dog for many who might not have the "patience" for a GSD pup. The particular pups in some of the pics along with my bitch were taken during a time period where I was working with her dog reactivity hence the collar and leash. The picture of the Collie pup and my bitch on the deck relaxing together was kind of special...my bitch was doing time by my side on the deck for being a jackass out in the yard with the other adults and pups but the little one walks up onto the deck and plops herself down next to her and just relaxed, keeping her company. 

I have given thought to getting a Collie, probably a smooth as the rough's shed pales my coat's shed significantly. 

Collies are great dogs and IMO would coexist well with a GSD. If I did get one, I'd definitely get a male to go with my bitch.

SuperG


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

OMG look at those fuzzy puppies! So pretty! 

I'm still hoping to get a smooth. Have my breeder, and a litter is planned for this summer. I keep getting vetoed at home though.  I'm not giving up!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> OMG look at those fuzzy puppies! So pretty!
> 
> I'm still hoping to get a smooth. Have my breeder, and a litter is planned for this summer. I keep getting vetoed at home though.  I'm not giving up!



Maybe if you tel them that they are super easy. Cam is almost 6 months old; no landsharking, biddable without being trained extensively and very clean. he long coat is not that bad. His breeder said that any idiot can handle a Collie unlike GSDs. The smooths tend to be a little feistier but by no means anything lose to a GSD. Cam is leaning towards the Borzoi they used to develop the breed, kinda biddable sighthound who only chases small song birds and comes back as soon as I call him.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My grandparents had a rough collie when I was a kid. He was such a sweet dog. I'm fighting the "we have enough dogs" argument. We have the 2 GSDs since I lost Sage last summer. Yes, it's easier with only 2 dogs. Tiny house, large dogs. I'm the sole caretaker of the animals, so I'm thinking I have a bigger vote, lol.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> I'm the sole caretaker of the animals, so I'm thinking I have a bigger vote, lol.


 Good argument. That has always worked for me too. But as I am getting older and wiser I am sticking to two dogs......unless I would find a tiny little mutt on my doorstep one day.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Wolfy Dog! We need more photos of Cam!!


----------

